# Grocery prices



## Don M.

I don't know about the rest of the country, but here in the Midwest, Chicken and Egg prices are going off the charts.  Apparently, there is a "bird flu" hitting the producers, and they have had to kill off over 50 million chickens in recent weeks.  Normally, we pay about $1.60 for a dozen eggs, and today the price was $3.45 for a dozen....over 100% more in just the past couple of weeks.  Raw chicken has gone up just about the same.  It won't be long, at this rate, before it may become cheaper to buy a steak.  Even if they get this disease under control, it will take several months before prices start to get back to normal.


----------



## RadishRose

Chicken hasn't gone up yet here but eggs are climbing in price. 
I scooped up a carton of 18 for $1.99 about 10 days ago with a coupon but won't be seeing that again anytime soon. It's also terrible that a decent loaf of bread approaches $5.00 these days!


----------



## AprilT

Poultry, eggs, meat, vegetable prices you name it, the prices here have all been climbing consistently the past couple of years, I can't remember when a dozen eggs were last under $2.30 even for medium.  They can blame bird flu, but, the prices have been flying off the charts for a few years now, poultry along with everything else has nearly doubled in just a few years.


----------



## applecruncher

DonM Kroger had 2 dozen eggs for $4 this week. I've noticed rising prices on various things tho.


----------



## Don M.

Food isn't a major share of our budget, but I can see how these rising prices would really impact someone who is trying to get by on just Social Security.  Between this Bird Flu, and the California drought, we can probably expect to see rising food prices for quite some time.  There was a problem with pork a couple of years ago, and the price of bacon and pork chops, etc., is just now starting to get back down to reasonable.


----------



## applecruncher

Yes I recall when bacon price soared.


----------



## SifuPhil

I'm really surprised at these prices, because here in PA (where I do most of my food shopping in either a convenience store or by home delivery AKA Schwan's) the prices are still the same.

... so far ...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

We were discussing this at my daughter`s house today. She had surgery the other day so is pretty much staying in the recliner resting. But the rest of the house is a hub bub of action going on-kids in and out (they have 5),my foster kids in the mix. I was noticing that her fridge was almost always open,with somebody`s head stuck in there. I finally said "Your fridge is almost never closed,is it?!" She said "NO!",so I asked them what they spend in groceries a week. I just added mine up the other day because one of the checkers said to me "You are in here almost every day! And buying a ton!" So I looked at my check register (I write checks for groceries,almost nothing else,so I can keep track) and I am spending $600.00 a week on groceries! I was floored. But daughter and her husband are spending even more-and that`s only groceries-they eat lots of their dinners out because of the kids sports schedules. And they only have three at home-the oldest is married,the next one works out of town and is gone all week. I now realize that I am losing money doing foster care. We don`t do it for the money,for sure,but I`m now wondering if we can continue to afford doing it!


----------



## Ameriscot

I won't post any UK prices here as converting them into $ would not give an accurate view of what we actually pay as proportion of income.  If we used $ to pay for groceries then it would be. 

I have to say I am shocked at what grocery prices are on every annual trip to the US!  

Mrs. R, $600/week!!!


----------



## LynnD

I agree prices going up on eggs, etc.   wait til the full affect of the drought in California affects fruit and veggie prices!

I think California produces at least 95% of vegetablea and fruits for the country.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lynn, I think most of our fruits and veg come from Spain and South Africa and also from the UK.  Best strawberries are Scottish!


----------



## LynnD

We have some pretty good strawberries in California also!!   Always pass fields of them on my drive to my daughters house.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> We have some pretty good strawberries in California also!!   Always pass fields of them on my drive to my daughters house.



How much do they cost?  I just bought a box of 400g/14 oz. for £1.47.  Just looked at the box and I noticed the name of the grower was on it.


----------



## LynnD

I'm not one that looks at prices, I'm always reading the nutrtion label, but I'll let you know later.

also depends on the store and I'm not going to my cheapest store today which is Food for Less, they have the best prices on fruits and veggies, but they are very basic and I've noticed they are starting to raise prices.  There I can buy a small avocado for 58 cents.  Of course Costco might be the best bargain but I don't buy bulk anymore.  Let my card expire, but will occasionally go with my daughter and use her card for bulk paper products.


----------



## Cookie

I pay $6.00 Canadian for a dozen free range eggs.  Berries are still high at $3.00 a pint on average now and more in winter, as local produce isn't ready yet.  In winter I usually get the frozen berries for smoothies, when they go on sale.  Its getting ridiculously expensive to eat. Beans are my main source of protein, so at least I don't have to pay for meat.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> I'm not one that looks at prices, I'm always reading the nutrtion label, but I'll let you know later.
> 
> also depends on the store and I'm not going to my cheapest store today which is Food for Less, they have the best prices on fruits and veggies, but they are very basic and I've noticed they are starting to raise prices.  There I can buy a small avocado for 58 cents.  Of course Costco might be the best bargain but I don't buy bulk anymore.  Let my card expire, but will occasionally go with my daughter and use her card for bulk paper products.



I don't pay a lot of attention to the price of fruits and veg as I'm going to buy them anyway, and there's no competition in my area as far as grocery stores.  But I do look at berry prices.  I'd love to get good avocadoes here but what we get are tiny, expensive and not very good.  We got spoiled when we lived in Uganda as they were about 5 cents for a huge one, although people usually gave us tons of them free.  

My sister goes to Costco even though she lives alone.  She does get lots of guests though - kids, grandkids, etc.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> I pay $6.00 Canadian for a dozen free range eggs.  Berries are still high at $3.00 a pint on average now and more in winter, as local produce isn't ready yet.  In winter I usually get the frozen berries for smoothies, when they go on sale.  Its getting ridiculously expensive to eat. Beans are my main source of protein, so at least I don't have to pay for meat.



My husband uses a lot of beans in curries, etc. and we get the dried beans which he puts in the pressure cooker.  

I'm a serious label reader as well, Lynn.


----------



## LynnD

Ameriscot said:


> I don't pay a lot of attention to the price of fruits and veg as I'm going to buy them anyway, and there's no competition in my area as far as grocery stores.  But I do look at berry prices.  I'd love to get good avocadoes here but what we get are tiny, expensive and not very good.  We got spoiled when we lived in Uganda as they were about 5 cents for a huge one, although people usually gave us tons of them free.
> 
> My sister goes to Costco even though she lives alone.  She does get lots of guests though - kids, grandkids, etc.



i would love those prices for avocados, you'd think they'd be cheaper here since we grow them but they aren't.

LOVE avocados, try to eat as much as possible just wish the calories were lower. Lol.


----------



## LynnD

Ameriscot said:


> My husband uses a lot of beans in curries, etc. and we get the dried beans which he puts in the pressure cooker.
> 
> I'm a serious label reader as well, Lynn.



lol, unless it's something new I probably know it anyway...I've been reading them for years....and I look at everything, not just calorie.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> i would love those prices for avocados, you'd think they'd be cheaper here since we grow them but they aren't.
> 
> LOVE avocados, try to eat as much as possible just wish the calories were lower. Lol.



They are sooo good for you, but yes they have a lot of calories.  

The avocadoes were so cheap because the exchange rate with Ugandan shillings is very good.  Some people would bring us boxes of them so we'd need to share or else eat about 5,000 calories a day until we got rid of them all before they rotted!


----------



## LynnD

They do go bad fast, once they are ripe I put them in the fridge as that is supposed to slow down the process.

I started to get into juicing but it's expensive and if you do your own it's messy and a lot of work.

I love the green ones with the kale and other green veggies plus a green apple for a little sweetness....but haven't had one in awhile.


----------



## LynnD

Don't know for sure but in general I think Canadian prices are probably higher for everything than the US.


----------



## Ameriscot

I love avocados just as they are with a bit of salt.


----------



## Lon

All items have steadily increased over the past year in this part of the country.


----------



## LynnD

Trader Joe's strawberries and raspberries ...32 0z.
 

Savemart strawberries on sale....32 oz.


Just a cute idea for the little ones.....


----------



## Falcon

It's enough to make you quit eating altogether.

(However, my backyard avocado tree supplies all we can use.)


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> Trader Joe's strawberries and raspberries ...32 0z.
> View attachment 18441 View attachment 18442
> 
> Savemart strawberries on sale....32 oz.
> View attachment 18443
> 
> Just a cute idea for the little ones.....
> 
> View attachment 18444



That's roughly the same as the ones I just got which are from Scotland, not England.  They were on sale.  During berry season the first row you see in our market is the berries on sale - normally 2 for £3.


----------



## LynnD

We grow them here....should be cheaper.  I suppose if I go to the stands, they might be.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> That's roughly the same as the ones I just got which are from Scotland, not England.  They were on sale.  During berry season the first row you see in our market is the berries on sale - normally 2 for £3.




For those who have such difficulty converting prices, it really isn't so hard if you just highlight the price listed and hit search.

https://www.google.com/search?q=£3&oq=£3&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i65l3&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=0&ie=UTF-8.

[COLOR=#878787 !important]3 British Pound equals[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121 !important]4.58 US Dollar[/COLOR]


----------



## LynnD

Falcon said:


> It's enough to make you quit eating altogether.
> 
> (However, my backyard avocado tree supplies all we can use.)



Could you send me some?


----------



## LynnD

AprilT said:


> For those who have such difficulty converting prices, it really isn't so hard if you just highlight the price listed and hit search.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=£3&oq=£3&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i65l3&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=0&ie=UTF-8.
> 
> [COLOR=#878787 !important]3 British Pound equals[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#212121 !important]4.58 US Dollar[/COLOR]




Thanks April...added that site to my home screen.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> Could you send me some?



Me too!


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> For those who have such difficulty converting prices, it really isn't so hard if you just highlight the price listed and hit search.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=£3&oq=£3&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i65l3&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=0&ie=UTF-8.
> 
> [COLOR=#878787 !important]3 British Pound equals[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#212121 !important]4.58 US Dollar[/COLOR]



It's really not an accurate reflection to convert $ £ which is why I usually don't do it.  Since I've lived here the pound has been worth between $1.42 and $2.  So when it was $2 it makes it sound like things here are twice as much as in the US and they weren't.  And when your income is in £ not $ it always sounds like we have an extremely high cost of living.  It is more, but not that much more.


----------



## LynnD

I have lived in different countries and what you say is true.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> I have lived in different countries and what you say is true.



I have to deal with it every time I visit my family in Michigan.  They ask me what we pay for things and then what that is in $.  And then are shocked that things are soooo expensive here.  No, they aren't!  I'll admit to enjoying converting the price of petrol to $ and telling people it's $8-10/gallon. LOL.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> It's really not an accurate reflection to convert $ £ which is why I usually don't do it.  Since I've lived here the pound has been worth between $1.42 and $2.  So when it was $2 it makes it sound like things here are twice as much as in the US and they weren't.  And when your income is in £ not $ it always sounds like we have an extremely high cost of living.  It is more, but not that much more.




OH, that conversion isn't accurate?  My apologies than, but, I'm sure it would still be easy enough to highlight and ask for specific locations to convert to.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> OH, that conversion isn't accurate?  My apologies than, but, I'm sure it would still be easy enough to highlight and ask for specific locations to convert to.



No the conversion is accurate it's just not a reflection of what we pay for things.  If your income is in £ and you pay for things in £, converting it to $ makes it look much more expensive than it actually is.


----------



## Ameriscot

When we had new windows put in our house 5 years ago they cost £22,000.  At the time the exchange rate made that $32,000.  So my family thought we paid a fortune for our windows because $32,000 seems like such a huge amount.  If we'd bought them in 2004 when the rate was 2 to 1, I would have had to say they were the equivalent of $44,000!  The exchange rate fluctuates, but it doesn't means things are more or less expensive for us, just for those using $.  Clear as mud?


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> No the conversion is accurate it's just not a reflection of what we pay for things.  If you're income is in £ and you pay for things in £, converting it to $ makes it look much more expensive than it actually is.



Oh, Ok, Thanks.  I was just posting it as a way for people to be able to see what $3 US dollars translated to in print elsewhere, not so much budget wise.  Everyone is on their own with that more complicated balancing of the differences.  LOL!


----------



## LynnD

It is good for at least knowing just in general what the price is...you do get a rough idea at least.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> It is good for at least knowing just in general what the price is...you do get a rough idea at least.



Yes for just a rough idea.  And if prices are multiplied by 1.5 then our income must be as well.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Oh, Ok, Thanks.  I was just posting it as a way for people to be able to see what $3 US dollars translated to in print elsewhere, not so much budget wise.  Everyone is on their own with that more complicated balancing of the differences.  LOL!



I got it.  And we have 5 different currencies on this forum!


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> I got it.  And we have 5 different currencies on this forum!



There's app for that, at the very least this:

http://www.oanda.com/currency/converter/

https://www.foreignexchangeservices.com/?partnerid=FES&serviceType=rate

https://www.bankofamerica.com/foreign-exchange/exchange-rates.go


----------



## Ameriscot

I always use Oanda.


----------



## applecruncher

> I think California produces at least 95% of vegetablea and fruits for the country.



Saw a report this morning that said California produces 1/3 (33%) of vegetables and 2/3 (66%) of fruits and nuts consumed in USA. Still a lot, comparatively speaking.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Wes and I are sitting down today to work on some less expensive menus-$600.00 a week is just crazy. We do eat healthy-and all of the girls we have currently love healthy food-fresh fish and vegetables. So I enjoy feeding them those things. Some of the other kids we`ve had won`t touch anything healthy. Two sisters wanted only Hamburger Helper and I won`t cook that stuff. Problem is,these girls are all BIG eaters-although none are overweight-and I have to buy LOTS of these things. The rule with foster kids is you have to feed them (or at least offer them) exactly what you`re eating. So we can`t have steak and feed them hamburger. And I couldn`t do that anyway. But I`m starting to wonder if we are allowed to limit their portions. It is very common for foster kids to have food issues-mainly from never having enough-but I`m not sure if we`re allowed to limit food. They will eat huge portions of fish-I have to buy for 7 or 8 when I`m only feeding five. I`m just glad I`m not feeding boys...


----------



## applecruncher

> The rule with foster kids is you have to feed them (or at least offer them) exactly what you`re eating. So we can`t have steak and feed them hamburger.



Mrs R, coincidentally last night “What Would You Do?” had a segment about this exact situation.  Foster mother was limiting what foster child could eat (they were all actors), but allowing her biological child to get what she wanted.  She was quite vocal about it, and the other diners chastised her.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Oh,I missed that AC! My 16 yo foster daughter is one of 8 kids-4 bio,4 adopted. Not foster-adopted. She was one of the adopted. She says that the "bios" were treated totally different than the "foster kids" (her words) Different food,no dinners out with the rest of the family,etc.etc. I started to doubt her a bit after about two weeks and now her social worker does as well. We`ll probably never know for sure though....Like I said,I couldn`t imagine feeding the kids something different-unless they didn`t like what we were having and preferred I make them a pizza or something. But this group pretty much eats anything. But if my own kids ate this much,I would be limiting them somewhat. The other day while grocery shopping,the 16 yo walked over to the cart with her arms out and four huge bunches of bananas cradled in them. We go to the grocery store every other day-why 24 bananas. I had her put some back and there are still two sitting on the counter turning brown. She won`t eat them like that. But she`s terrified of not having enough....she eats apples (huge ones) and bananas all day long-plus three huge meals and sometimes she`ll make herself a meal an hour or so before dinner...


----------



## applecruncher

Mrs R, in the show the (fake) foster mother told the little boy (about 7) he couldn’t have a hamburger or milkshake, only french fries. She said “you’re a foster child and I only get a certain amount of money for you”. The little boy (actor) was humiliated and sad…he had to watch the little girl enjoy her milkshake. The fake foster mother was Caucasian and very haughty, the little boy was Black…..which added another slant to the scene. The other customers were appalled (some were White, some were Black), and offered to pay for his food and gave the foster mother a piece of their minds. (A bit over the top, but the actors did a good job.) As I recall, only one group of diners felt it wasn't their business and said nothing.

Then John Quinones appeared!


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Years ago, I workd at a kind of reform school for kids; but it was for very rich kids. The cost was about $5000 a month for the kids to be there. So they were not from homes that could not feed them for lack of money, and most of them had grown up having any thing they laid their eyes on and wanted. 
Except for being loved, and feeling loved. 
The parents in many cases just showered the kids with any material things; but had no real time for them in their lives. 
So, these kids would gobble food like it was the last bite of food on the planet, even when they were not hungry. They would take a beautiful huge apple from the fruit bowl, eat one bite, and toss the rest of the apple across the floor.  We served food as a buffet; and the new ones always had their plates heaping with more food than they could possibly eat. 

Apparently, the reason they did this was that what they were hungry for was love; and it came out as eating too much fod. Once they were settled in, made friends, and adjusted to the academy life; they happily ate just what they wanted and no more, for the most part. 
Since I worked in the kitchen, and the kids came in every day to see what was for dinner; I interacted with the kids a lot. Kitchen workers were maybe as close a thing to having a "real mom" as life got for them.  They loved to come in and help out in the kitchen, and being told afterwards what a great job they did and how much I appreciated the help. 
Probably , the foster kids are expressing a need for affection and being loved in their eating habits at first, too.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

That`s what I think HFL.


----------



## Ameriscot

That makes sense Happy and Mrs R.


----------



## QuickSilver

Used to be we could shop for under $100 a week.   Now we average around $130-$150..  There are just two of us.. however, we do have pets that like to eat..


----------



## LynnD

I live alone and spend too much on food, sadly healthy is more expensive.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

QuickSilver said:


> Used to be we could shop for under $100 a week.   Now we average around $130-$150..  There are just two of us.. however, we do have pets that like to eat..



Before the kids started coming in February,we had a dry spell with no kids since last October and yes,we were spending $150 a week max. It was very consistently right around that number. But then the kids came and now with grocery prices going up,we`ve climbe to $600. I know if it were just the two of us again,it would still probably be close to $200.00-shouldn`t be that high but Wes doesn`t like leftovers. As far as our pets,now that`s another story. The pets pretty much run about $100.00 a week. Hay has gone through the roof because of the drought!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

LynnD said:


> I live alone and spend too much on food, sadly healthy is more expensive.



Yes it is,LynnD-unless you can grow lots of your own veggies.


----------



## LynnD

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Yes it is,LynnD-unless you can grow lots of your own veggies.



I can't, I travel too much...they would die.  Also with the drought here we have water restrictions.


----------



## LogicsHere

I could not sleep last night because after reading about the insane amount of money you spend on groceries upset me. I realize that I'm only looking at it from the perspective of trying to keep 2 people fed, but your annual cost of food is more than I spend annually on all my expenses put together.

I commend you for wanting to help these girls, but at the same time ask if you are not doing them a major injustice. Bringing up these girls is a major responsibility, that life is hard work and that they may not always be as fortunate as they are now not that some of them don't already know that. 

You could be teaching them things that they will never learn in school . . . budgeting, frugality (not cheapness), gardening.  Instead of throwing most of the allowance you get for caring for them into food, could you rework your spending? Might it even be able to save up a couple of thousand dollars out of that allowance for the time comes when they leave you?   Or do you have to provide an itemized statement of expenses since they are foster kids?

Below are 3 sites that I suggest you frequent as I am sure that you yourself will learn much from them.

The first is a site called the Frugal Living Forum.  The women you'll find on this site are the warmest and friendliest that I've come across and amongst them all are the most brilliant when it comes to living on budgets.  There is one woman who cooks gourmet on a budget.  Give them the number of girls you look after, the amount of the allowance you get for each and they can break it down as to how much and what to spend it on for food, clothing and entertainment . . . and as I said above, perhaps even allow you to give them a small nestegg when they depart.  They can be found here:

http://forums.about.com/discussions/Frugal_Living/ab-frugalliving?nav=messages&redirCnt=2

The next two sites are run by the same people; one is for budgeting and the other is for grocery shopping/meal planning.  You will find a great deal of information here also.

Grocery Budget 101
http://www.grocerybudget101.com/content.php

Budget101
http://www.budget101.com/content.php

And if you can take in as many girls as you have you apparently have property on which you may be able to garden.

In any event, these sites contain volumes of information that you will be able to pull from.


----------



## LogicsHere

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Before the kids started coming in February,we had a dry spell with no kids since last October and yes,we were spending $150 a week max. It was very consistently right around that number. But then the kids came and now with grocery prices going up,we`ve climbe to $600. QUOTE]
> 
> You can say no.  Looking after 1 or 2 girls is more than enough and a big enough responsibility.
> 
> And your husband doesn't like leftovers?  It's time to say "too bad".  Some things are better the 2nd time around.


----------



## oldman

When I was in military school, we had to eat all that we took. Our food was not dished out like in the military. We had like a buffet line and we took as much or as little as we wanted. However, every plate had to be clean before dropping it off. If I left food on my plate, I was given demerits. The more demerits, the fewer privileges. This is how I learned to like cooked broccoli and cooked cauliflower. The only food that I threw away and I only did it once was Harvard Beets. For whatever reason, as soon as I put them in my mouth I thought that I was going to heave.


----------



## LogicsHere

I never had broccoli or cauliflower growing up as my mother did not like either and in fact she won't touch any type of beans except green beans.  It wasn't until I met my husband's family that I got to try broccoli and cauliflower and really like it.  I also like beets. I like them plain, made into a salad with vinegar, oil, salt and pepper and I even like them mashed into potatoes . . . but then I guess I'm a bit weird in that regard.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Thank you for the links,Logics! I will definitely be checking them out today.

Yes,I could say no-and know that the kids will be going to a group home-institutionalized,really-as there are not near enough foster homes for all the kids in need of placement. I tried,believe me. In fact,I am currently not even "legal" as when they relicensed our home a few months ago,I had them not even inspect my third bedroom as I said that I wished to reduce my license to 2 children. I had only had it upped to 3 for a time last year when I took in a brother to two girls that I already had so that they could be in the same home. So it`s very easy to SAY "just say no"-not so easy to do.

As far as my husband and leftovers.....there is a reason (and a valid one) why he doesn`t like leftovers. His mom was a child of the depression-very poor family,8 children. She would clean out the fridge and serve whatever was in there-no matter how old,even if it had a little mold on it. can`t blame him for being turned off. But,he is the breadwinner here,hardest working man you are ever likely to meet.I say he can eat what he wants. It`s really a moot point anyway-with the appetites these girls have,there ARE no leftovers,and if there are,they eat them for lunch the next day.

We do live on property where we could grow our own veggies but currently do not for the following reasons:

1) We have ONE outdoor water spigot.We rent at the moment,so not inclined to put in more.

2) We grew veggies at our last house,same neighborhood. Everything was eaten by deer,turkeys and who knows what other critters-those were the only ones I caught red-handed. I saw lots of work and some money go right down the drain several times until I finally gave up.

3)We are on a well here,so the water restrictions currently in place in California do not affect us,however,we have such a poor quality of water that we have to have a salt based water softener system. Plants do not do well when watered with this water-in fact most die.

And finally,just a note on the chances of being able to send a child home with any kind of nestegg.....the cost of having a child in your home far exceeds the amount of the stipend that the county sends you. Think rent paid for extra bedrooms that you wouldn`t need otherwise,propane for hot water for all the extra showers and laundry,bed linens and towels,toilet paper,soap,shampoo,toothpaste and other toiletries,not to mention clothing. Our 16 yo girl arrived with the clothes on her back-as most kids do. When detaining a child,social workers don`t like to take the time to gather up clothing. Our county gives a clothing allowance of $86.00 per year-woohoo. Try clothing a child for a year for $86.00. Other counties pay up to $400.00-a little more realistic-but this county has not yet caught up with the times. But even at that,in spite of many,many requests being made,I have yet to se a clothing allowance of any amount for any of these children,and they have been with us for months. So all clothing I have purchased has been entirely out of my own pocket. Mind you,I am not complaining (well,maybe a little) but as you can see,there is no "extra" money to send them home with. And if there was,the agency would advise against it. One little boy we had,who eventually went home was,as it was found out,using his $5.00 weekly allowance that I gave him to buy toilet paper for the household when he went home for weekend visits. Toilet paper!! His sister would save up her $10.00 allowances and then give the money to Mom so Mom could pay her cell phone bill so the kids could reach her when they wanted to talk. Nice,huh?


----------



## applecruncher

> One little boy we had,who eventually went home was,as it was found out,using his $5.00 weekly allowance that I gave him to buy toilet paper for the household when he went home for weekend visits. Toilet paper!! His sister would save up her $10.00 allowances and then give the money to Mom so Mom could pay her cell phone bill so the kids could reach her when they wanted to talk. Nice,huh?



Ths is so sad. <shaking my head>


----------



## LogicsHere

It's really sad. I've helped my sister's family for the last 30 years and it has cost plenty. Unfortunately, it's not getting any easier.


----------



## RadishRose

Bless you, Mr. & Mrs Robinson for all you do for these children!


----------



## oakapple

Yes Mrs R, you and your husband are truly kind people to do what you do.


----------



## AprilT

Well it appears those price increases have definitely hit again, a dozen large eggs increased from last weeks around $2.69 to $3.27 sale price.


----------



## Don M.

AprilT said:


> Well it appears those price increases have definitely hit again, a dozen large eggs increased from last weeks around $2.69 to $3.27 sale price.



This is just the beginning.  This Avian flu is still killing off increasingly larger numbers of chickens...and may even be spreading to some of the turkey farms.  Egg prices are up over 40% in just the past month, and could easily easily be double last years price by mid Summer.  Eggs and poultry products are in for a rough ride for at least the rest of this year....and that depends upon how soon the producers can get this avian flu eliminated from their flocks.


----------



## RadishRose

Don M. said:


> This is just the beginning.  This Avian flu is still killing off increasingly larger numbers of chickens...and may even be spreading to some of the turkey farms.  Egg prices are up over 40% in just the past month, and could easily easily be double last years price by mid Summer.  Eggs and poultry products are in for a rough ride for at least the rest of this year....and that depends upon how soon the producers can get this avian flu eliminated from their flocks.



Which led me to this article about feezing fresh eggs. A bit tricky, but might be worth it? 
http://www.incredibleegg.org/egg-facts/eggcyclopedia/f/freezing-eggs


----------



## AprilT

RR, thanks, I've tried the egg freezing thing, I used to do a lot of cooking with eggs and bought them in bulk, it was a horrid experience except for just freezing whites.  the yokes don't fair so well.


----------



## RadishRose

AprilT said:


> RR, thanks, I've tried the egg freezing thing, I used to do a lot of cooking with eggs and bought them in bulk, it was a horrid experience except for just freezing whites.  the yokes don't fair so well.



Gosh, really April? There was some special thing to do w/ yolks. I might give just a few a try, but at least I know not to expect too much. Whites by themselves just don't do it for me and I'm not even a big egg eater. My grandson is though... Thanks for your input.


----------



## AprilT

I used to buy the dried egg whites, nothing is as tasty as the fresh egg, but, I'm thinking of buying the dried whole eggs since I use them for a lot of cooking when I make low carb products.  I don't know, I'm giving it some thought.  I'm looking over the cost and seeing it it's worth it, plus I wouldn't have to worry about the broken eggs I end up throwing away have the time that happens before I get them home.  LOL!  They won't stand in for my breakfast eggs nor deviled eggs, but for baked goods and maybe scrambled and omelets they might work out ok.


----------

